# Rip trippers new car



## VapeSnow (25/6/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Twisper (25/6/15)

All the vape gear review money paid off good.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (25/6/15)

Nah man his juice line is paying for this car.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

So that's what 2% equity buys you.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Waltervh (25/6/15)

Free for review


----------



## deepest (25/6/15)

man Rip is a nutter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/15)

Hard to belive it's the same guy.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DarkSide (25/6/15)

deepest said:


> man Rip is a nutter.



Don't watch his reviews anymore, seems that he just tries to hard, comes across as a "know-it all", just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## VapeSnow (25/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Don't watch his reviews anymore, seems that he just tries to hard, comes across as a "know-it all", just my opinion.


In my opinion he is the vapeguru and he has a shit load of knowledge when it comes to vape gear because he test 90% of the gear out there and review 2% of that.


----------



## TylerD (26/6/15)

Awesome car! Who cares where he gets his moola.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> In my opinion he is the vapeguru and he has a shit load of knowledge when it comes to vape gear because he test 90% of the gear out there and review 2% of that.


I disagree, I think that Phil is more knowledgeable. 

Rip's reviews are opinion based which is kinda ok for first looks etc and yeah sure his coil tutorials are good but then again Trevor Jones does brilliant coil and wicking tutorials compared to Rip.

Phil on the other hand is a lot more technical and show the "mechanics" of the device, sure he is long winded but his spec sheets are informative and (in my case) assist in making decisions around what regulated device to get.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## rogue zombie (26/6/15)

BhavZ said:


> Phil on the other hand is a lot more technical and show the "mechanics" of the device, sure he is long winded but his spec sheets are informative and (in my case) assist in making decisions around what regulated device to get.



I do agree, he is information central. I find though that he can be a bit punitive with products. But I suppose that will happen when you are using and testing everything under the sun - I probably would only praise the really outstanding.


----------



## Xhale (26/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Hard to belive it's the same guy.....



 Ive still got a lavatube exactly like that..my first vv device.

Anyway, I think the Challenger looks much nicer than the Charger. The 2016 Mustang will also come in rhd btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/6/15)

Xhale said:


> The 2016 Mustang will also come in rhd btw.



The 2016 Mustang is FREEEKIN hot.


----------



## Matt (26/6/15)

Its a nice car to bad we have to make turns while driving.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wikked (26/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I do agree, he is information central. I find though that he can be a bit punitive with products. But I suppose that will happen when you are using and testing everything under the sun - I probably would only praise the really outstanding.


I know Rip *claims* to have tested *everything*, but his videos very rarely display this so-called wealth of experience or testing methodology. Phil, boring as he is, speaks with authority and has the data and tools to back up what he says

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/6/15)

BhavZ said:


> I disagree, I think that Phil is more knowledgeable.
> 
> Rip's reviews are opinion based which is kinda ok for first looks etc and yeah sure his coil tutorials are good but then again Trevor Jones does brilliant coil and wicking tutorials compared to Rip.
> 
> Phil on the other hand is a lot more technical and show the "mechanics" of the device, sure he is long winded but his spec sheets are informative and (in my case) assist in making decisions around what regulated device to get.


 


r0gue z0mbie said:


> I do agree, he is information central. I find though that he can be a bit punitive with products. But I suppose that will happen when you are using and testing everything under the sun - I probably would only praise the really outstanding.





wikked said:


> I know Rip *claims* to have tested *everything*, but his videos very rarely display this so-called wealth of experience or testing methodology. Phil, boring as he is, speaks with authority and has the data and tools to back up what he says



I don't watch Phil as his Videos are always to long and I really don't need to know all that info about every mod or tank. 

That info I can find out on my own when I'm testing my gear. 

What I like about Rip he only review gear that is worth the purchase and he get strait to the point. 

Thats all I want to see and thats why he is the only reviewer I watch. I have a lot of respect for rip as he started out as any new vaper and he is sitting on a empire now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/6/15)

The way I watch reviews

If I want tech specs - pbusado
Quick look and basic info - Ripp
Got a bit of time and feeling humorous - Todd
Want to hear plenty swearing - twisted 420
Bored - Grimmgreen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (26/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> The way I watch reviews
> 
> If I want tech specs - pbusado
> Quick look and basic info - Ripp
> ...


Quick look and basic info is all I need.


----------



## Viper_SA (26/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> The way I watch reviews
> 
> If I want tech specs - pbusado
> Quick look and basic info - Ripp
> ...



I also like Vapn Gagan's reviews. And Zophie Vapes... but I watch that with the volume turned down


----------



## Dirge (26/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Want to hear plenty swearing - twisted 420



Try this guy

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCExqR7C-PZp9aTEF-hUIRsA


----------

